# Won the SC Shark Tourny



## OUTCAST (Jun 15, 2013)

Only once a year will I drag a Tiger in, and the paycheck has to be nice.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jun 15, 2013)

Congrats on winning the SC Shark Tournament with a Mega-sized shark! 

Great underwater photo capture.  Thx for posting.


----------



## jdthayer (Jun 15, 2013)

Congrats! That thing is huge!!!


----------



## flatsmaster (Jun 15, 2013)

Awesome job outcast and its always nice picking up a paycheck for fishing....Takes some of the sting outta the next fill up


----------



## OUTCAST (Jun 15, 2013)

Thanks guys, I appreciate it.


----------



## benosmose (Jun 15, 2013)

What did it wiegh


----------



## TurkeyKiller12 (Jun 16, 2013)

benosmose said:


> What did it wiegh



x2


----------



## new blood (Jun 16, 2013)

*Congrats*

Great job Chip! How many wins does that make now with that tourney? Is that 3 or 4 now? Curious to the weight and length of that one as well. Is that a cobia hanging with that shark? If so, next time I'm out with you, we're going to have to have a line out for some dinner to take back to the dock.


----------

